# Beef Cross Rib Roast?



## grizandizz (Feb 18, 2010)

This is the first time trying a cross rib roast. 
My intention was to smoke another 7-bone and take it to 200 for pulling, but this was much cheaper for the large group I need to cook for.
My question is should I treat this roast the same or is it better suited to be cooked like a prime rib, take it to 130-135 and slice it?
I would much rather pull it. I would EVO it and rib it like a brisket or chuckie. Thanks for your input!!


----------



## billm75 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not an expert on the different cuts of beef, but my opinion would be to treat it like a chuck roast, and take it to a higher temp for pulling.  If that is indeed a chuck roast as the label says, you're going to have a good amount of fat in there to render out and it should stay juicy.  You may want to consider foiling it at some point and maybe adding a splash of liquid (beer, apple juice, etc) to the foil to help it stay moist while it renders down.

Again, my OPINION, not speaking from experience here.


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 18, 2010)

The label says cross rib roast. This piece is way different from the standard chuckie, about 5" thick on one end and tapering down to 1" on the other.
I understand it is chuck but the grain shape and size is much different. I was worried if the fat content is too low it would be dry at 200 degrees.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

What the heck is it???? I have never seen or heard of that thing. Is it from a cow and a pig or a alien maybe. I don't have any idea for you sorry.


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha! yeah I think its Area 51 beef!
My Dad is a butcher and said its good piece of meat but a little leaner than a straight chuckie. He's in Tahiti right now for his anniversary so I can't ask him about temps.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cross rin chuck roast is my fav of the chuckies. I smoke it just like any other chuck, great sliced or pulled. Actually, it's the only chuck I buy and usually on sale for less than $2.00 a pound.


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 19, 2010)

Great Rich, that's exactly what I wanted to hear!
I was planning on pulling for this particular family event, so yank it at 200 and wrap/cooler correct?
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 19, 2010)

A crosscut chuck roast is basically the arm shoulder roast.  It originally was sold with the bone, as in the picture below:



but over time was remerchandised into short ribs and boneless shoulder roast, which is what is inside the net.  It's a somewhat antiquated terminology and not really descriptive of what that particular cut is.

You can roast it, slow cook it, slice it, pull it, even cut it into london broil steaks (diagonally) and grill them too!  Very versatile subprimal!


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Pops!

Both roasts look really nice, good marble.
As you said its in a net but I plan to cut it off, evo and rub. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 19, 2010)

Great!  One more thing for the Restaurant Depot list...


----------



## billm75 (Feb 19, 2010)

I read the label as a Beef Chuck cross rib roast, and figured if they're calling it chuck, it's chuck.  LOL  That's why I covered myself in saying that I'm no expert.  My advice was based on what I'd do if I had purchased the Area 51 beef myself.

I've had good luck with most all less expensive beef roasts by cooking them the same way I would a standard chuck roast.  Sometimes if it's leaner than I would like, I will drape a few thick rashers of bacon across the top while smoking it, prior to foiling it and it seems to always help with the moistness of the finished product.  In face, I did that with a turkey recently that I didn't have time to brine, and it actually worked really well at keeping the breast meat moist and tender.


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2010)

lets us know hao it comes out Griz.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 19, 2010)

And you were 100% accurate and correct!  The arm shoulder is part of the chuck, and it all cooks very 'chuckiably' !  (huh?  Where'd that word come from?  hahah!) Great job and answer!


----------



## venture (Feb 20, 2010)

As always Pops weighs in with good info.  Unfortunately many marketing terms can be very misleading.  In this case, the term rib can be a little misleading.  While there are ribs in the vicinity, this is chuck and not part of what is defined as the rib portion these days.  Stay tuned as the official definitions are also in a seemingly constant state of flux.

If you think things should be even more (or less) confusing, there is some good info to wade through at this site:

http://www.ams.usda.gov/AMSv1.0/ams....ardizationIMPS


----------



## frog (Oct 31, 2010)

Just want to say that I tried smoking this last night.  Most sites said that it would dry out if you smoke it and this was the only site I found that actually talked about smoking it with success.

Smoked it with hickory chunks on the Big Green Egg and pulled it off when the internal temps hit 145.  Sliced it like a roast and it came out perfect.  Wife said it was the best (and juiciest) roast she'd ever eaten.

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------

